
Ask HN: What is the most useful degree for someone only interested in learning? - ngngngng
I&#x27;m a successful college-dropout software engineer. I often think of returning to college to finish a degree, but usually these thoughts only get as far as me realizing that I can learn anything I want on the internet.<p>If I&#x27;m not interested in credentials or money, what could I go back to university to study?
======
taylodl
Philosophy

